# Help with the Rome Yes I Can't System



## Roux (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I just got a new set of 2012 Rome 390 Boss bindings and I was wondering what cant degree I should ride on. I also got a new 2012 Never Summer SL 155 and haven't determined my stance yet because there hasn't really been enough snow to ride on here in Michigan yet. 
Basically I'm asking what the difference between the canting degrees are. 0, 2, or 3.5? I'm more of an all mountain and a little bit of park rider.

I appreciate the help!


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

You should put in the 2s and sell me the 3s! 

Seriously though, it depends mostly on comfort and stance width/angle.

Wider stance usually results in a bigger cant for more feel, better alignment, steeper angles can feel awkward with bigger cant. Make sense?


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Wait until there is enough snow.

Try each yourself and see which you prefer.



Seriously don't get these threads. It's personal preference. How are we supposed to tell you, what you like? Go try it ffs.


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

I understand the above, but you don't need to be rude to the guy. Remember when you were new to this, or tried something new, at least he is not afraid to ask. Sometimes the voice of experience can help out a bit, and save someone some time. Or at the very least give them an idea of where to start and what to be looking for.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

The higher the cant number, the higher the angle is. My first experience with canting was a 2 in my Ride Contrabands and liked it a lot but I can't change it like with my Romes. If I could I would, cause I now have 3s in my Targas and 390s and love them that way. Less stress on the knees and allows for a slightly wider stance. Ride a day with the 2s in and then swap in the 3s the next day. If you like one more then the other use that one.


----------



## Roux (Oct 9, 2012)

Although I understand what you're saying Edge, I'm the type of person that likes to at least know a general area to start. Plus, I didn't find exactly what I wanted after searching the forum so I made this thread. Hopefully this will possibly help someone out that has similar questions as me.


I really appreciate the responses though guys.
I'm just going to try out the 2s and the 3.5s a different day and see what ones I like better.

Thanks again!


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Good!! Sell me the ones you dont use


----------

